# Nascar Models



## Simmermon Motorsports (Feb 23, 2008)

I just picked up a bunch of Nascar models trying to find out if they are worth anything where can I go to find thisout thanks Bob


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

Depends on which ones you got. The early MPC ones are still valuable but really anything from the late 80's on up aren't unless they're tobacco cars.


----------



## Simmermon Motorsports (Feb 23, 2008)

Pics ofwhat I picked up


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

Those are some nice looking kits. Value wise, you probably wouldn't get much more than 10 dollars for any of them just because there still so many of them out there unbuilt. The 81 Thunderbirds may get a couple bucks more. If you decide to sell them try posting them over at the Randy Ayers board because it is a Nascar-centric model board. Hope I was of some help!


----------



## PatR (Jan 24, 2013)

What he said ^^^^^^


----------

